# Sticky  Installing Remis Blinds to the Latest Boxer Cab



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

*Installing Remis Blinds to the Latest Boxer Cab* (Author = Rolyk)

There have been several recent posts about the difficulty of installing Remis cab blinds to the latest Boxer. Peugeot are now installing a parcel shelf which has a moulded downstand in the front centre of the shelf and this downstand prevents the installation of the blinds. However, by modifying the shelf and cutting out part of this downstand, it is possible to install the blinds. If done properly it does not detract from the appearance of the shelf.

The following is a description of how I modified the shelf. Do not attempt to carry out the modification if your are not technically competent. If you have any doubt please leave it to the experts!

Remove all the shelf securing allen bolts and sun visors.

Carefully prise down the light fitting and disconnect the cable.

Pull the shelf rearwards to disengage and remove from the vehicle.

With a sharp and strong Stanley knife cut the front of the shelf as shown in the photograph. Use a steel rule to use as a cutting guide to ensure a straight cut. It helps to make a short template of the profile of the top tube cover (pelmet) and offer it up to the centre part of the shelf downstand and mark the angle before removing it from the vehicle. This will ensure that the cut angle is the same angle as the tube cover.

Replace the shelf and refix in position.

The Remis installation instructions can now be followed. However there is insufficient depth for the tube cover to run behind the front of the modified parcel shelf and the plastic cover (pelmet) needs to be trimmed with a Stanley knife to allow it to fit. Do not remove the tube bracket (the part with the hole at the end of one of the tube covers). Although it will be weakened, it still be sufficient to support the tube.

Here are some photographs of the modified parcel shelf and the completed job.


----------

